
How I Develop a Temporal Database in the Advent of Byte-Addressable NVM - lichtenberger
https://medium.com/@johanneslichtenberger/how-i-develop-a-temporal-database-storage-engine-in-the-advent-of-byte-addressable-nvm-ba152860e71
======
lichtenberger
Hi all,

the system has its roots in a university project, for which Marc Kramis had
already predicted in 2008 that fast random, very fine granular reads are the
key to efficient persistent, durable data structures, which retain its
previous versions. We drastically shrink the data to write due to the
asymmetry between reads and writes. Batched, sequential writes without in-
place updates are also beneficial for nowadays common "traditional" SSDs.

[http://kops.uni-
konstanz.de/bitstream/handle/123456789/5914/...](http://kops.uni-
konstanz.de/bitstream/handle/123456789/5914/report.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y)

Kind regards and happy holidays Johannes

